# Help with hexagon shaped aquarium stand



## Dean Jones (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm fairly new to the site but leading a bunch and I've done a lot of basic work with wood in the past.
I'm currently building a tank stand for my new aquarium which would have been pretty easy except this aquarium is shaped like half a hexagon so it has some weird angles or ones I'm not use to dealing with anyway (30degree and 15degree) 
I was just wanting to see everyone's thoughts and ideas on this project. My plan for now is to use dowels for those angles, mainly because I dont have many tools or the budget to add any big power tools, I do have a circular saw and a chop saw but not much else, just found info on how to make a cheap and quick dowel center I'm going to do tonight.
The first pic below is the design im copying off of but making changes for my needs. Then some pics of the tank and The top and bottom frame ive cut but not joined and a pic of one of the legs. In going To face the entire thing except back in 3/4" birch. 
Thanks in advance for any and all of your help.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*soo.... whats your question?*



Dean Jones said:


> My plan for now is to use dowels for those angles, mainly because I dont have many tools or the budget to add any big power tools, I do have a circular saw and a chop saw but not much else, just found info on how to make a cheap and quick dowel center I'm going to do tonight.


What are you going to use the dowels for exactly? Whats your question?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The key to good aquarium stands is to eliminate the possibility of racking, or also known as 'twisting forces'. Where vertical members exist, to integrate into the structure where the vertical meets horizontals, install gussets. They are simply supports (can be triangulated) to make the joint rigid and keep it from moving. You can see from this image how a gusset stops joint movement.

Since you will be adding 3/4" ply to the exterior of the framework, vertical miters to joint the plywood at the angle joints can be done with a handheld circular saw, and a straightedge. To further strengthen the overall cabinet, once the plywood is fixed to both the vertical and horizontal members, that too will add to the cabinet resisting racking.











 







.


----------



## Dean Jones (Jan 4, 2012)

slicksqueegie said:


> What are you going to use the dowels for exactly? Whats your question?


Going to use the dowels on the front corners of frame piece in picture


----------



## Dean Jones (Jan 4, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> The key to good aquarium stands is to eliminate the possibility of racking, or also known as 'twisting forces'. Where vertical members exist, to integrate into the structure where the vertical meets horizontals, install gussets. They are simply supports (can be triangulated) to make the joint rigid and keep it from moving. You can see from this image how a gusset stops joint movement.
> 
> Since you will be adding 3/4" ply to the exterior of the framework, vertical miters to joint the plywood at the angle joints can be done with a handheld circular saw, and a straightedge. To further strengthen the overall cabinet, once the plywood is fixed to both the vertical and horizontal members, that too will add to the cabinet resisting racking.
> 
> ...


I plan on adding 2 or 3 2x4's across and roping with the plywood to eliminate any racking issues, the 2 frame prices in pic will the. Be connected by running the 36" "legs" between them. I wasnt familiar with "gussets" but love the idea of placing those behind the angled joints to help support the dowels and ensure no movement.


----------



## kmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

After the basic frame is built, additional 2x4s are added to give a surface to nail the sheeting to. These additional 2x4s are used on each of the vertical supports to give the stand frame a flat surface. Attach these 2x4s with the 2" wood screws and wood glue. These 2x4s should be cut to fit snugly between the upper and lower rectangles of the aquarium stand. The photo below shows some of the modifications I had to make to ensure the doors fit the stand properly and that they had a sound location on which to attach the hinges.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tank!!! Help!!*

Exactly What Kind Of tank Is That? I've Had Mine For 2 Years Now And Cannot Seem To Find Out. Also Any Ideas Where To Find A Lid For It? 

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## emmbec (Jul 20, 2016)

I was just looking for tips on how to make my own. Thanks guys!


----------

